# How to stack MK677 with HGH



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Got a Tub of nexus MK677 sent by mistake instead of some Nolva but source said keep it, always brushed SARMs off as just a gimmick, not even sure if mk677 is a sarm but seems to get mentioned in the same category a lot so never done much reading.

Anyway long story short, currently taking 8iu 3x a week of HGH after the study @Pscarb posted.

How would you add MK677 into this? Would the suppression from the hgh make taking mk677 on the same day a waste?

Normally pretty good when it comes to gear but this has stumped me and cant find anything online about stacking mk and hgh.

@swole troll Pretty sure you don't rate the stuff but not sure who to tag these days really lol

@ghost.recon @El Chapo


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Paul would know better than me on how to best schedule it

But personally I'd assume you could use it in piggy back fashion like other ghrps since mk677 is similar to ghrp 6 so I'd take it 10 -20 mins pre GH shot.

I'd take it as far away from my last jab as I could on off days

For example

Take piggy back dose of mk677 and pin gh 8iu Monday morning

Take 20mg mk677 pre bed Tuesday night

I'd also take it the whole weekend split morning and night when I'm not using gh.

Mk677 has purpose it just has the side effects of a LOT of gh for the benefits of a little bit of gh


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

swole troll said:


> Paul would know better than me on how to best schedule it
> 
> But personally I'd assume you could use it in piggy back fashion like other ghrps since mk677 is similar to ghrp 6 so I'd take it 10 -20 mins pre GH shot.
> 
> ...


 Perfect mate, only got 1 pot so even at 20mg its only gona last 15 days so i'll do the pot and see how I find it, i'm cruising so should be able to tell if it's doing anything worthwhile


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> i wouldn't take it with GH, then again i wouldn't take it at all, MK677 is heavily linked to insulin sensitivity issues couple that with what GH has to contribute with that and its not good to be fair.


 Cheers mate, gona run the tub as its here and just gathering dust but not something I think i'll make a regular thing. Just something to play about with really till my bloods come back and I can start a new cycle.

If I cant get a decent physique with Multiple AAS and 8iu of HGH 3x a week then doubt adding MK 677 will change that, just gona do the 15 days on it so at least i can say I tried it.

Am I right in thinking that if hgh suppresses my pituitary temporally after my jab that the MK 677 would be doing nothing if taken together during this period?


----------



## Skinny3 (Mar 25, 2019)

I feel that we have to try whatever it is, whether it is good or not. :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Mk677 I'd never use again. Awful stuff.

Water retention was mad, dropped 12 or so pounds in days when I discontinued it no wonder I was so lethargic.

That was 25mg ed.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

AestheticManlet said:


> Mk677 I'd never use again. Awful stuff.
> 
> Water retention was mad, dropped 12 or so pounds in days when I discontinued it no wonder I was so lethargic.
> 
> That was 25mg ed.


 truly is

it makes me feel on death's doorstep

comically fatigued 24/7


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Weirdly I feel great on mk and only get a 2-3lbs of water retention regardless of whether I used 10mg or up to 50 I've tried in the past, only real side I get is stiffness and pain in my joints, soles of my feet etc if I get up after I've been sitting or in bed for any length of time but that disappears after a few seconds and is only very minor on 10mg or less.

i actually thought I was getting arthritis as it came on slow but I stopped using for a couple of weeks when I was ill in January and it disappeared totally and came back when I started again.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Why the hell would someone want to take MK677? It makes zero sense. Come on people, it's 2019. We have access to research at our fingertips.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

ghost.recon said:


> Why the hell would someone want to take MK677? It makes zero sense. Come on people, it's 2019. We have access to research at our fingertips.


 Please could you elaborate @ghost.recon


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

Big Ian said:


> Please could you elaborate @ghost.recon


 Forcing your tiny little pituitary gland to work beyond its physiological capacity is not sensible. Think cellular senescence and or pituitary failure.


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

ghost.recon said:


> Forcing your tiny little pituitary gland to work beyond its physiological capacity is not sensible. Think cellular senescence and or pituitary failure.


 Whats your opinion on long term dangers/issues with a protocol of saturation dose ipamorelin and mod grf 5x daily.

I have been doing this for roughly a year now.

I was hoping to make it a long term endevaour, perhaps with less daily shots eventually tho, but obviously I also dont want to risk doing something I regret down the line

Edit: sorry for hijacking the thread a bit


----------



## Kulovalkea666 (Jun 18, 2021)

The last summer i did a cycle with Novosarm's MK-677 peptide (60 days, 25mg per day) and i stacked it with 2 x 250mg Sustanon per week and it worked really good.
This time im using these 25mg pills for a hundred days, stacking it with 2 x 200mg of Test. Cypionate/week + 20mg Oxandrolone (Anavar) daily.
The metabolism of my body works so fast during the summertime that it is impossible for me to gain water redention even with Deca, Bolde etc. bulking gear (so that's why i bulk during the winter).

The only reason why i use this product during the summer is it's ability to increase my appetite (when the weather is warm it is hard for me to eat eight times a day). The only other product that makes me want to eat in a warm enviroment is NPP.
...but NPP is just not "my thing".


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Sounds like blasting testosterone and using a test booster or Nolvadex at the same time


----------

